

IT has done more harm than good - bugsbunny4341
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/open-page/it-has-done-more-harm-than-good/article5129459.ece

======
anigbrowl
Oddly enough, the _Economist_ (not a publication given to Luddism) expressed
the same worry a couple of weeks ago, noting that the conspicuous disruption
of some sectors has not yielded the huge economic productivity gains one might
expect: [http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-
economics/21583615...](http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-
economics/21583615-internet-has-not-yet-produced-hoped-productivity-miracle-
net-gains-and)

------
deletes
What a pessimistic person that blames pretty much everything on IT. Thankfully
his arguments are void or self defeating.

------
mindstab
Random Luddite opinion. No real data.

------
Zigurd
This essay is remarkable for missing a large number of big fat important
topics and settling for some untargeted grumbling.

------
rorrr2
If this article is a joke or satire, I didn't get it.

If it's serious, my only question is "Wat?".

~~~
plorkyeran
I think it is simply an article written by someone with a sufficiently
different set of cultural values that a great deal of additional background
information would be needed for it to be understandable.

